# In desperate need :(. Help a brother out.



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

So, me and the lady were talking, and I mention the beautiful Seiko SARY013 to her... and she states that it is nice, but she doesn't think it would ever be worth the asking price of $390 dollars. Well anyways, she pops up and goes, "but I've always wanted this watch" (picture below). And well, it's a Michael Kors watch. Though, I could see the price tag being 75-100 dollars, it actually costs 300 -___-. Now she is dead set on this exact watch, and well... I think she can get either a better quality watch AND a cheaper watch. Can you help me out finding a similar styled watch? It really isn't about the money, it's about paying 300 dollars for a 75 dollar watch. I'd even be willing to go up in price if I had to, as long as it is a quality watch. I'm pretty sure that it's the lug design, crystals, subdials, and silver face that catch her eye. So, it needs to be fairly close. Would like to keep it in the 100-700 dollar range. I do want it to be nice


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

As a WIS I sympathize, but...actually it's about spending $300 to make your lady happy. I suggest you get her the watch she wants, not the one you want her to have. We like it best when y'all listen to us.

Jeannie


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"Happy wife, happy life".

Words to live by. Get her the Kors.


----------



## Rascasrosa (Dec 14, 2012)

GinGinD said:


> As a WIS I sympathize, but...actually it's about spending $300 to make your lady happy. I suggest you get her the watch she wants, not the one you want her to have. We like it best when y'all listen to us.
> 
> Jeannie


Agreed. Just try to find the best price on it.


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Yikes.

Okay, this is the best I can come up with so far:









It's the Citizen FB1230-50A, 39mm case diameter in ceramic and steel. Eco-Drive, of course! (Select Your Country | Citizen Watch) List price is $695, Amazon has it for $521.25 right now. Citizen's Silhouette line has a lot of sparkly options that are less blatantly trendy, too.

But alas, I must agree with Jeannie's wise words. If it's a gift for her, it should be something she wants, not something that you think makes more sense (even if we agree with you). If my husband wants a DVD of the latest "yay, stuff blows up!" blockbuster, I'll get it for him even if I think the money and brain cells could be better spent on a Kurosawa film.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree with you guys... I just find the watch to be disgustingly cheap looking ... I just know I can get her a watch she will be happier with... Like I said, I don't care about the money, I just don't want her sporting an ugly piece of crap. Lol


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

coastcat said:


> Yikes.
> 
> Okay, this is the best I can come up with so far:
> 
> ...


I like this watch, but she may throw a fit about the ceramic. I'll run it by her, thanks!!!


----------



## Rascasrosa (Dec 14, 2012)

The MK watch reminds me of the Cartier Pasha and a few styles from Tiffany. Perhaps take her to Cartier to show her a nice watch. lol


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Rascasrosa said:


> The MK watch reminds me of the Cartier Pasha and a few styles from Tiffany. Perhaps take her to Cartier to show her a nice watch. lol


Only if he really doesn't care about the money!

The Citizen Silhouette line may be the best option here - lots of sparkle, high quality, reasonable price.

It's tough when you're a WIS paired up with an unrelenting non-WIS. I would love to buy the "Moon to Mars" Speedy for my husband someday, but he would never wear it. Successful relationships involve compromises, of course. At the mall, he lets me drool over the PPs and Zeniths on display, and I let him take some time to browse through the Lego store.

You can present alternatives, but if she still wants the Michael Kors thing, buy it and be happy that she's happy.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Rascasrosa said:


> The MK watch reminds me of the Cartier Pasha and a few styles from Tiffany. Perhaps take her to Cartier to show her a nice watch. lol


I've thought about that, actually.


coastcat said:


> Only if he really doesn't care about the money!
> 
> The Citizen Silhouette line may be the best option here - lots of sparkle, high quality, reasonable price.
> 
> ...


I know... I know.... I think you guys are misinterpreting my aim here. I have more than enough MEANS to get her what she wants. This was going to be a surprise present, for no reason. Not a birthday or anything. Lol, I think we found a watch she prefers though!!!! It's a Citizen. And make no mistake about it, if I searched high and low, and she preferred that one, I'd get it for her. I just thought I would try to 1up her and get her something that she likes EVEN MORE. I haven't even told her I'm getting her anything. Anyways, after showing her lots of things, she told me that she likes this TWO even better. I think I will get her both. Maybe buy the Michael Kors too since everybody has told me to . Like I said, after looking online with her, she told me that she likes these two BETTER.










And this one...


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Shepperdw said:


> I've thought about that, actually.
> 
> I know... I know.... I think you guys are misinterpreting my aim here. I have more than enough MEANS to get her what she wants. This was going to be a surprise present, for no reason. Not a birthday or anything. Lol, I think we found a watch she prefers though!!!! It's a Citizen. And make no mistake about it, if I searched high and low, and she preferred that one, I'd get it for her. I just thought I would try to 1up her and get her something that she likes EVEN MORE. I haven't even told her I'm getting her anything. Anyways, after showing her lots of things, she told me that she likes this TWO even better. I think I will get her both. Maybe buy the Michael Kors too since everybody has told me to . Like I said, after looking online with her, she told me that she likes these two BETTER.


Okay, I can fully endorse these selections! Heck, I might even consider that Citizen for myself. I always have to take a moment to translate the current time into military time, and that Citizen has it built right in...

Don't worry, we understood that it wasn't spending the money that was the issue - it was spending the money on something that wasn't worth anything near the asking price.


----------



## Jeffza (Jul 15, 2012)

My girlfriend loves those designer watches. Get her the one she wants. In this case you're paying $300 for a design that likely won't be found elsewhere. That's how designer clothing/jewellery works.


----------



## Rascasrosa (Dec 14, 2012)

Just get her 1 nice watch from Cartier. Sure, it's nearly 4k, but you can't go wrong.








21 Chronoscaph

Or, you could get her the Omega Speedmaster for the same price:


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Jeffza said:


> My girlfriend loves those designer watches. Get her the one she wants. In this case you're paying $300 for a design that likely won't be found elsewhere. That's how designer clothing/jewellery works.


Or a design that is roughly copied off a better watch


----------



## tissotgirl (Nov 10, 2010)

Get the Speedmaster!! I like this idea! ;0)

Kim


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

tissotgirl said:


> Get the Speedmaster!! I like this idea! ;0)
> 
> Kim


Alright, where's the donation plate?!?!


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Shepperdw said:


> View attachment 950788
> 
> 
> And this one...
> ...


I love that Citizen. Similar to the Kors but prettier and a much better watch.

And I own the Bulova. I really wanted the Tag Formula 1, but I have a hard time justifying the price for a trendy ceramic watch.
TAG Heuer Women's WAH1314.BA0867 Formula 1 Black Dial Stainless Steel Ceramic Watch: Watches: Amazon.com

The Bulova is a nice watch but it's kind of heavy, which your wife might not like, especially if she has petite wrists/hands.


----------



## Rascasrosa (Dec 14, 2012)

Get her both the Citizen & Bulova. 

Did she see this one? Citizen FB1180-56D Eco-Drive Miramar SS
View attachment 954181


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Rascasrosa said:


> Get her both the Citizen & Bulova.
> 
> Did she see this one? Citizen FB1180-56D Eco-Drive Miramar SS
> View attachment 954181


Unfortunately, her options are limited greatly because she hates mother of pearl (I don't understand why) . Which is the face on many of this type.


----------



## alexlhh (Feb 27, 2013)

View attachment 989436

This is what I will go for, Seiko "Coutura" ladies' stainless steel & ceramic watch with diamond set, mother of pearl dial, sapphire glass and water resistant to 100 metres.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

alexlhh said:


> View attachment 989436
> 
> This is what I will go for, Seiko "Coutura" ladies' stainless steel & ceramic watch with diamond set, mother of pearl dial, sapphire glass and water resistant to 100 metres.


She hates mother of pearl :/. I still haven't bought her anything because of how indecisive she is. She actually changed her mind on the MK watch, thank God. However, she hasn't found anything yet that she does like.


----------



## Rascasrosa (Dec 14, 2012)

How about Movado?

This one is: CERENA Model: 0606540

View attachment 1006163


Without diamonds: CERENA Model: 0606539

View attachment 1006167


MOVADO BOLD Model: 3600077
comes in yellow and stainless metal too

View attachment 1006179


MOVADO BOLD Model: 3600110
comes in other metal colors

View attachment 1006186


----------



## Rascasrosa (Dec 14, 2012)

Or Skagen? They are super afforadable and have their own design.

Skagen Denmark Swarovski Crystal Elements Ladies Watch 347LSX
View attachment 1006220


Skagen Crystal Bezel Stainless Steel Bracelet 347SSX
View attachment 1006224








View attachment 1006227


----------



## Rascasrosa (Dec 14, 2012)

Or Swiss Army

Swiss Army Victoria Diamond White Dial Women's Watch - V241521
View attachment 1006236

Victorinox Swiss Army Classic Vivante Dual Time Women's Quartz Watch 241259

View attachment 1006248

Swiss Army Quartz Silver Dial Women's Watch - V241539

View attachment 1006307


*Victorinox Women's Chrono Classic Watch 241398*

View attachment 1006260


----------

